# Nigerian Dwarf show, May 13/15th, Red Bluff, Cali



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Is anyone planning to go?

If so PLEASE email Sierra, they wont have the show unless she can get lots of people interested. Heres what she said!

Oh, NVDGA show is May 13th-15th in Red Bluff, CA. Its a 4 ring doe (JR, SR) show and buck show on Fri evening. 2 hrs North of Sac and just under an hour South of Redding. Give me a shout as to who is interested if is is double sanctioned and if its only ADGA sanctioned.

[email protected]


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't think my CRF doe has ADGA papers, so I would need it to be dual for me to go, right? Also, what would I show her under? Jr doe? I know nothing about showing!  But Red Bluff isn't terribly far...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She would be a Junior doe if shes not bred or has never been bred!

Red Bluf isnt that far at all....Im not sure I can go, Id have to send in some papers and try to see about transport LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

If it's going to be well attended.. I'd like to see about attending (without goats) just to see what's what in NorCal Nigis... Keep us posted about what you find out! 
Thanks


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, so far im pretty sure they have a good amount of people. Most that will be going are some of the bigger breeders here. I think it would be awesome if you came! I will let you know how many are going, when she tells me!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I will DEFINITELY go! I drove all the way down there (farther actually) to get Sherry from Little Dipper. I will totally put that show on my must go list.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, just need to know if there is a website where I can download an entry form, etc.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OK... I'm going to check with my timeshare Co. and see if I can get something in Red Bluff, Redding.. or thereabouts .. Whoopie!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Fire, please email sierra, she will give you all the info. SO far almost 20 does will be there....im hoping to go if i can find a ride


----------

